# New Tandemist...



## Adventure-Biker (Feb 2, 2006)

Long time mountain biker/new tandemist here. We just bought our first tandem (an entry level model) before the holidays. I'm already dreaming about upgrading to something more hardcore. We plan on eventually doing bikepacking/adventure type rides. This is a quick video we made from yesterday's ride...


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

Nice video. I think your doing right by starting off with an entry level tandem. Tandeming < is that a word? Is awesome, but hard and sometimes couples find that they are not compatible on a tandem.


----------



## Adventure-Biker (Feb 2, 2006)

Hurricane Jeff said:


> Nice video. I think your doing right by starting off with an entry level tandem. Tandeming < is that a word? Is awesome, but hard and sometimes couples find that they are not compatible on a tandem.


Thanks! We figured we'd start out with an inexpensive model (relatively speaking) to see how we like this tandeming thing long term without breaking the bank. We've only done less than a dozen rides on the road ranging from 20 to 45 miles but it's going great so far. I've been riding MTB for years but my wife doesn't really have any cycling experience (the main reason we got the tandem). We haven't gone off road yet but the goal is to hit some easy trails soon and go from there. If we continue along this path (pun intended) I can see a serious equipment upgrade in the future.

Here's another video from a ride we did 2 days ago:


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

Putting a neophyte rider on the back of a tandem is a great way to teach road and MTB. Good on you for getting it together with your wife. We did essentially the same thing; sought to equalize rider ability. It was a big step forward for her confidence and skills.

Fun vid – TFPU


----------



## Adventure-Biker (Feb 2, 2006)

She&I said:


> Putting a neophyte rider on the back of a tandem is a great way to teach road and MTB. Good on you for getting it together with your wife. We did essentially the same thing; sought to equalize rider ability. It was a big step forward for her confidence and skills.
> 
> Fun vid - TFPU


I have to agree. My wife doesn't have any cycling experience so to speak but I can tell she's already building fitness and confidence on the back of the tandem in ways that she most likely wouldn't if she was riding a solo bike.


----------



## Adventure-Biker (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## Adventure-Biker (Feb 2, 2006)

*More tandem riding...*

Here's another video from a recent ride we did a couple of days ago:
Gearing up to hit some offroad trails soon...


----------



## Adventure-Biker (Feb 2, 2006)

*The tandem rides again*


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

Check out Tandemonium on Facebook https://www.facebook.com/tandemoniumbikes/ They are big on posting video and shots from their rides as well.

They live up in Big Bear where HurricaneJeff lives and they are Tandem addicts. They race 100 milers on road and mountain tandems. They are out doing the 24 Hours of Pueblo this weekend. They even have a fat bike tandem for training and winter riding.


----------



## Adventure-Biker (Feb 2, 2006)

k2rider1964 said:


> Check out Tandemonium on Facebook https://www.facebook.com/tandemoniumbikes/ They are big on posting video and phots from their rides as well.
> 
> They live up in Big Bear where HuricaneJeff lives and they are Tandem addicts. They race 100 milers on road and mountain tandems. They are out doing the 24 Hours of Pueblo this weekend. They even have a fat bike tandem for training and winter riding.


Hey thanks for the heads up! We'll check them out for sure!!!! ?


----------

